# What does the C in BCNR stand for?



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

As title says.

Infact, what does all the letters mean? In particular the C!

I reckon it stands for "comfort" Hahaha!


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

maybe..... Best Car, No Rivals

:clap:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

This is wierd I was wondering the same thing yesterday or the day before but didn't want to get flamed for posting it, so glad you did instead  Also "GTR"


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Isn't gtr gran turismo racing?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The rb in RB26 doesn't mean Race bred before anyone says it

mook


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

major beeftank said:


> Isn't gtr gran turismo racing?


No, it's Grand Turismo 5.....out in 2000000010.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

What does the RB mean Mook?

Do you know what the BNR and BCNR mean too?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

In NIssan speak, the "B" stood for the RB26 engine (incidentally, "H" stands for the RB20 and "E" stands for the RB25 engine).

"C" stands for 4 wheel steering (Super-HICAS)

and "N" signifies 4 wheel drive (ATTESSA ETS).

The "R" is simply the model code - R32, R33, R34, etc.

The only reason the R33 had the "C" while the R32 and R34 didn't is that, during the production of the R33, there were other Nissan models that had ATTESSA 4wd but did NOT have 4ws - hence the need to differentiate with the "C".


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

My guess is Costly !


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

akasakaR33 said:


> In NIssan speak, the "B" stood for the RB26 engine (incidentally, "H" stands for the RB20 and "E" stands for the RB25 engine).
> 
> "C" stands for 4 wheel steering (Super-HICAS)
> 
> ...


Good answer Aki, you beat me to most of it.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

It stands for WIN


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> This is wierd I was wondering the same thing yesterday or the day before but didn't want to get flamed for posting it, so glad you did instead  Also "GTR"


Gran Turismo Racer


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

NISMO-GTR said:


> maybe..... Best Car, No Rivals
> 
> :clap:


Although Aki is more than likely correct, I opt for the above.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> In NIssan speak, the "B" stood for the RB26 engine (incidentally, "H" stands for the RB20 and "E" stands for the RB25 engine).
> 
> "C" stands for 4 wheel steering (Super-HICAS)
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that the above is correct. I used to have a GTiR, it's internal model code was RNN14, the chassis code was N14 (i.e. Sunny/Pulsar), the first N was the ATTESA and I assume that the R was to denote the engine. The follow up Pulsar/Almera was the N15 with a Japan market version with 4WD called the NN15.


----------

